# External hard disk cooler diy version 1



## avichandana20000 (May 21, 2014)

My  "My passport" is getting hot in this rainless season of 42 degrees. So thought of buying a cooler for it. Accordingly searched in Google but the result cannot satisfy me. So ,finally made  cooler all by myself.

Requirements:




THE BOX


*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/1_zps0f061665.jpg



ANY 120MM FAN WITH GOOD CFM. I choose COOLERMASTER SICKLE FLOW BLUED LED WITH 90 CFM.


*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/17062011152_zps6e7537c9.jpg



ERASER


*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/22_zpsd4be8dc2.jpg



FEVIQUICK



FAN MESH

*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/13_zps4ef74fa9.jpg



BINDING WIRE


PENCIL




*THE PROCEDURE*


Place the extrnal HDD on top of the box and mark with a pencil. Cut 1/2 inch inner the marked line.

*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/3_zps189239d5.jpg


[On the opposite side place the 120 mm fan and do the same .


*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/7_zpsb6217c1e.jpg



Now make a side hole for the HDD CABLE.


*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/5_zps894509ec.jpg


Either tie or paste the mesh on the fan side cutting.

*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/10_zpsd5e238b9.jpg


*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/11_zpscac707a4.jpg


*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/15_zps5e8d35e3.jpg


Now paste 4 erasers on four corners of the fan

*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/17_zpsc3a69c75.jpg


*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/DSC04722_zps3485b582.jpg


Paste two erasers or three on each corner of the box on the fan side

*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/DSC04735_zps18e38d84.jpg

*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/DSC04736_zpsb24ae167.jpg


*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/DSC04738_zps5ebdbf9c.jpg

*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/DSC04745_zps5156d2cc.jpg


*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/DSC04745_zps5156d2cc.jpg



place the fan inside the box that will draw the cool air

*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/DSC04728_zpsabcc4df7.jpg

*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/DSC04730_zps7e31e9d7.jpg


*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/c04e9eea-e669-455c-bd9d-ba0ccb2a1263_zpsecd96a5a.jpg


I passed the cable through the grommet and attached it to my Fan controller(NZXT PHANTOM)

*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/DSC04731_zps2caadb31.jpg


*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/DSC04732_zps9b86b1cf.jpg


*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/DSC04734_zps8fc8cd32.jpg


FINALLY

*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/DSC04747_zps9c815be1.jpg


*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/DSC04760_zpsf4a6eb96.jpg


*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/DSC04755_zps9f4fac9e.jpg


PREVIOUSLY IT WAS 40 IDLE AND LOAD 45 AT EVENING TIME. NOW IT IS 36 AT IDLE AND 41 AT LOAD.


*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/Capture_zps904fd89f.png


*Costing

Box  = 0

16 erasers = 48

Fan( if u need to buy)= 500

feviquick = 20

Fanmesh = no idea



IN THE NEXT VERSION I WILL TRY TO OPERATE IT WITH BATTERY TO OFF THE LOAD FROM PSU.

Thank you.

*


----------



## seamon (May 25, 2014)

If one has a laptop then he can use a PWM circuit instead.
*www.overclockers.com/pwm-fan-controller


----------



## bhvm (May 28, 2014)

I Made something like that in My school days. 15 years ago
*www.instructables.com/id/How-to-cool-your-hard-Disk-under-Rs100/

It still works.
I just love indian DIYs. Very lovely! Keep it up!.

P.s- You can also simply buy laptop cooling stand and place HDD on it. Simple


----------

